# Been and Still is Some Tuff Times for HalfSmoke's Family



## HalfSmoked (Nov 27, 2021)

Been hard to get back in the flow of things some of you have asked why I not been on much. Well to start it off we lost our 47-year-old son from a heart attack.  That was on October 3rd 2021 he had his first one 2 years ago at 45. Struggling trying to keep wife going with her not wanting to eat not easy when she's diabetic. Now on top of that she gets Covic and had to be placed on a ventilator today. So, any help with prayers would be greatly appreciated.

Warren and Family


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 27, 2021)

Wow warren. That's more than a plateful. We don't always know Gods plan but He's got you. So do I. Let me know if I can do anything for yall. Me and Emily just said a prayer for your wife....and your family


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanks Jake I appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 27, 2021)

Warren very sorry to hear all this I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 27, 2021)

Oh, my..... I am so sorry to hear about all you are going though, Warren... That's a lot... My prayers for your family....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanks Jerry

Warren


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 27, 2021)

Thoughts and prayers from my family to yours. You have a whole lot of people here who can and would help out how we can.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 27, 2021)

Prayers for you and all your big family.


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 27, 2021)

Really sorry to hear that Warren. Prayers from Sally and myself.


----------



## DougE (Nov 27, 2021)

Prayers sent to you and your family, Warren. While it doesn't seem like it from our perspective, God has a purpose in all that happens.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 27, 2021)

Tough Cross to carry Warren....Prayers for a lighter load. Also praying for your Daughter in Law that she pulls through. Any grand kids? I'll pray for them too....


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 27, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Wow warren. That's more than a plateful. We don't always know Gods plan but He's got you. So do I. Let me know if I can do anything for yall. Me and Emily just said a prayer for your wife....and your family


Man Warren. That is a plateful.
I stand with Jake, he said it so well. Reach out Sir if you need anything. God Bless Warren’s family.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 27, 2021)

Sending lots of good thoughts your way from way out in the Cowboy state.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 27, 2021)

From all of us at SMF...


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 27, 2021)

Prayers and positive thoughts sent to you and your family Warren, hoping for the best. RAY


----------



## Buckeye1 (Nov 27, 2021)

Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 27, 2021)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you Warren and your family! 

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 27, 2021)

Wow Warren tough times for sure but as others have said God can see you and your family thru this and any situation. 
Thoughts and prayers for your family!
Keith


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 27, 2021)

So sorry to hear this Warren, you all will be in my thoughts.


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 27, 2021)

Sorry to hear that.  You and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 27, 2021)

Warren, so sorry to hear this.  We are praying for you and your Family.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2021)

Sorry to hear this Warren. We will pray for you and your family.


----------



## forktender (Nov 28, 2021)

Holy cow, that is terrifying.
Prayers sent.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm very sorry to hear this Warren. Prayers sent by me and Ann.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 28, 2021)

Sorryto hear Warren, stay strong.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 28, 2021)

Warren, this is terrible news. That is a lot to put on a family. Prayers from Mona and I

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 28, 2021)

Man that a lot to handle.  Prayers sent.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2021)

Sorry to hear that Warren.
Prayers sent.
Al


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 28, 2021)

Warren, just know that I'm in your corner praying for y'all and thinking about y'all...

It is said, “God will never put more on you than you can bear.”


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 28, 2021)

WOW Warren,

What a horrible thing to deal with especially at this time of the year.  

Already praying for you but if necessary, as 

 indaswamp
 and Bill Withers offered. . .Lean On Me.

John


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 28, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Tough Cross to carry Warren....Prayers for a lighter load. Also praying for your Daughter in Law that she pulls through. Any grand kids? I'll pray for them too....



Yes, he left 2 beautiful daughters ages 12 and 2 1/2 yup 10 years apart. They are exactly alike.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2021)

Hang in there Warren . Has to be hard . Positive thoughts from here .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 28, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> From all of us at SMF...




Wow Indi I'm basely a country fan nut that song is my favorite outside of country a very supporting song THANKS.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 28, 2021)

Thanks all for your comments and for sure your support.

There isn't anything stronger than the prayers and support of this SMF family. Especially when we know very few of us personally.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2021)

I got more Prayers right here, Warren, to go with the earlier Emailed ones.
Wish I could come down there with you, but I don't go anywhere any more.
So Hang Tight buddy---Prayers on their way.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 28, 2021)

Jesus wept, Warren.  That really is a heavy load that got dumped on you.  Stay strong and keep the love flowing for that lady and your 2 grandchildren.
Miss Linda and I will include you and your family in our prayers.
Gary


----------



## sandyut (Nov 28, 2021)

Very sorry to hear this news.  Sending thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 28, 2021)

Warren

Sorry to hear this, Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 28, 2021)

Wow Warren. It is heartbreaking reading this. You are an absolutely wonderful person with an amazing family and certainly do not deserve what life has thrown at you. After getting to know you a little bit from our Christmas exchange last year, there is not much I wouldn't do to help. This is not an empty gesture but if there is anything at all I can do, please don't hesitate to ask. You have the full support of thousands of people here and hopefully that takes at least some of the burden off. Best of luck sir and prayers sent.

Robert


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 28, 2021)

Warren,  I am so sorry to read about this.  
Merideth and I will keep you and your wife in our prayers.

Stu


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2021)

So very sorry to hear this Warren. Prayers sent.

Chris


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 28, 2021)

That is a heavy load Brother. All my families prayers are with you.


----------



## Workaholic (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm sorry you and yours are having to go through this.  Tough times indeed.  My family and I are very sorry for your loss.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you through this difficult time.

-Rich


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 29, 2021)

Omy what can I say Thanks for all your prayers and support. 
I'm sorry to have to report Sharon Passed away yesterday.
 November 25th was our 40th anniversary.

Warren


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 29, 2021)

Words can't express just how sorry I am for you Warren...


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 29, 2021)

Warren, I am so sorry you lost your beloved Sharon.  You all had a lifetime together.  Our Family is praying for she and your Family.  I cannot put into words how we feel for you.  Stay strong Sir.


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 29, 2021)

So sorry for your loss Warren.
Words from me can't ease your pain but please know that we are praying for you and your family. 
Try to stay strong for the girls. 
Keith


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 29, 2021)

So sorry to hear this Warren.  If you need anything at all just let us know.
Prayers.....


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 29, 2021)

Sad to hear Warren .


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 29, 2021)

Prayers of strength for you and the family. As others have said....If there is anything we can do please let us know. If its nothing more than a virtual shoulder to lean  on for minute.
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 29, 2021)

Hearts broken for you warren. Let me know if I can do anything for you


----------



## xray (Nov 29, 2021)

I’m sorry for your loss Warren.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Nov 29, 2021)

Our sincere and continued prayers and best wishes go out to you, your wife and family. Keep your head and spirits up to help the family.  God Bless you and your Family.
John and Dee


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 29, 2021)

Again Warren, This is the worst of news added to your already broken heart, we are at a loss for words.

David and Mona


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm very sorry to hear that. It didn't look good when she went on the ventilator, but I was hoping the Vaccines changed that too. I hope she's a good cook, because My Brother Jim has been up there since last December 29th. Jim would be 77 years old on January 26th, if Covid didn't get him last year.
You take care of yourself now too, Warren. I know how much you'll miss her.

John


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 29, 2021)

I was hoping and praying she would beat it and am very sorry to read that she didn't. Warren I'm sorry that you've lost her.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 29, 2021)

So sorry to read this.  Thoughts and prayers for you Warren.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 29, 2021)

My sincere condolences to you and your family Warren. Keep your chin up and stay strong during this difficult time. You granddaughters need you more then ever.

Chris


----------



## Norwester55 (Nov 29, 2021)

Very sorry to hear that Warren, my condolences.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 29, 2021)

Warren I am so sorry for your losses. That is just heartbreaking. If I can do anything at all please don't hesitate. Prayers from my family to yours.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 29, 2021)

So sorry for your loss Warren. I have no words that can express it better but I am deeply saddened. This disease is just not letting up.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 29, 2021)

You have our sympathies Warren! And our prayers.  Stay strong my friend! 

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your wife as well. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 29, 2021)

That brings tears to my eyes. Thoughts and Prayers Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 29, 2021)

Prayers sent Warren...


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 29, 2021)

So sad to hear this Warren, my sincere condolence on the loss of your beloved wife, stay strong. RAY


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 29, 2021)

Warren, my sincere condolences to you and your family, and you are in our family prayers!


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 29, 2021)

There seems to be no words that come to me for what you're going through. All my thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 29, 2021)

So sad to read.
Very hard to comprehend the words from our Lord's Prayer, "Thy will be done", when things don't go the way you hoped.


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 29, 2021)

I just saw this sad news and was so sorry to hear the good Lord took 2 of your family members home, far too soon.  Praying for healing and understanding.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 29, 2021)

My profound sympathies and a prayer for healing the hurt to you Warren and your family during this difficult time.








						This Country Queen Is Singing For Jesus. And I've Got So Many Chills Right Now!
					

Lady Antebellum's Hillary Scott penned a heartfelt letter to God. And these soul-stirring words turned into the beautiful song 'Thy Will.' Hillary Scott and Family will truly leave you full of love...




					www.godtube.com


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 1, 2021)

Thank you all for your condolences your thoughts and prayers.

Warren


----------



## pi guy (Dec 1, 2021)

We've never met, but I can't help but feel the pain you and your family have from such a tremendous loss.  With tears in my eyes I'm saying a prayer for you and your family.  Hold those Granddaughters tight and give them the love they need.  And please allow others to give you the love you need as well.  Take care of yourself and each other.

Roger


----------



## tallbm (Dec 2, 2021)

Warren I'm sorry for your loss and all your hard times.  There are no words I can say to make anything better.  You and your family are in my prayers.
If there is any escape here on the forum please do not hesitate to talk, post, or conversate over anything in general.  

I think for all of us across the world, interacting here may be something good we can do for you, and honestly there can be a lot of healing and comfort in these hard times with us here.  Even though there is a screen and a world of internet between us, help, support, and connection is available here with this wonderful SMF community.  Please take as much as you want and/or need.
It does help :)


----------



## boykjo (Dec 4, 2021)

So sorry for your loss warren. It was such a pleasure meeting both you and Sharon in person. She was a trooper and will be greatly missed....

Joe


----------

